
Best Practices to Apply to Low-Code Development - tentanbass
https://blog.objectivity.co.uk/10-best-practices-to-apply-to-low-code-development/
======
verdverm
Basically sounds like be cautious and use as little as possible when you do
this.

Maybe they selected a bad low code platform? Or is this generic advice?

